# Missing the snow.......... :(



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Some videos I put together of our trips to Avoriaz (PDS area, its huge so much area we are yet to cover)

Also made some great friends on the camps  

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=jaykullar#/watch?v=dIKv9UKAQZQ

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=jaykullar#/watch?v=JOawa-WoNnA


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

welcome to the site. i think we are all missing the snow. i hate seeing resorts from Argentina and shit post pics of huge dumps. nice riding by the way.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I love the stoke coming from the southern hemisphere. It is not their fault I am not there, plus it allows me to dream and plan. 

Not too mention, our turn is not that far off. It is coming soon.

Welcome.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Personally I love the stoke coming from the southern hemisphere. It is not their fault I am not there, plus it allows me to dream and plan.
> 
> Not too mention, our turn is not that far off. It is coming soon.
> 
> Welcome.


And the North get it better...  Hehe


----------



## shesplits (Aug 12, 2013)

NZ is going alright...had some new snow last night but it had been pretty warm before that!! Doesn't compare to NH seasons though....


btw - Hi all, new here!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

shesplits said:


> NZ is going alright...had some new snow last night but it had been pretty warm before that!! Doesn't compare to NH seasons though....
> 
> 
> btw - Hi all, new here!


Wait... WHAT!? New Zealand doesn't compare to NH!? :blink: I'm from Alton, NH living in UT and I find this statement very questionable.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Karasene said:


> Wait... WHAT!? New Zealand doesn't compare to NH!? :blink: I'm from Alton, NH living in UT and I find this statement very questionable.


NH = Northern Hemisphere, in this context?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

haha that'd make more sense.. not New Hampshire. I rode in Patagonia and I have to say the snow was GREAT! so maybe it's a bad season or maybe NZ doesn't compare to patagonia?


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I got a weekend fix, i got my 13ft trampoline, and stake board, took the wheels off, strapped my trainers to it an was able to pratice my front & back side 180s, adding in grabs, nose, tail grabs, and methods. 

Then late Saturday night my friend confirmed there was a spot available on his freestyle camp indoor, so after 4 hours sleep i went down and got my fix.

Was awesome day, finally landing 180's constantly and in control, and doing front/back nose slides.

Chuffed, got my fix, but 1 year into boarding and i totally addicted to this shit.


----------



## shesplits (Aug 12, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> NH = Northern Hemisphere, in this context?


HAHA  yep, Northern Hemisphere! 

Got some great turns yesterday...more snow in the forecast too :thumbsup:


----------

